# cub cadet 1040



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

this mower runs like its in first gear until it warms up then it runs full speed. i had both upper belts changed with brand name and changed the bearings in the pulley...talked to many and no one has an answer for it...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Does the belt squeal when it's cold? I'm wondering if a tension spring is not in the proper position. Also the belt may seem to be the proper length, but is the cross sectional dimensions of the new belt a bit smaller than the original?


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Does the belt squeal when it's cold? I'm wondering if a tension spring is not in the proper position. Also the belt may seem to be the proper length, but is the cross sectional dimensions of the new belt a bit smaller than the original?


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

no it dont. it just seems like the belts are going slow. once its warmed up it runs fine with no issues.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Can you increase tension on the drive belt?? Do you ever smell a belt burning?


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes I do at times..there's 2 belts .long and short..which one and how to do it ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

See attached parts diagram. Item #39 is an adjustment rod for the long belt. Spring #27 may be a tensioner for the long belt, I don't know what its purpose is. I cannot see an adjustment for the short belt on the diagram, but there should be an adjustment somewhere.









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

When you give it full throttle does the engine sound like it's running at full speed or does it sound like it's running at a slow speed? if so your governor or linkage may be stuck. And does this happen when the blades are engaged or disengaged ?


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

There's no change in the sound...and it's the same whether the blades are engaged or not....


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

Maybe lube the idler bracket where the tension spring sits. Also, does it happen at any cutting height, low or high?


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

it does the same no matter what height....seems to only get better with time...i should do is just sit on it or 10 minutes or so without moving it and see if its just time running or time with the belts moving...


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

then all things being equal I would have to agree with the gents above that it's either a slightly loose belt or not enough tension. Albeit that your motor is strong from the get-go.


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

Why would it get better after 10-15 minutes if it's a loose bet or tension issue ? That's what's baffled all my neighbors and 2 local shops that work on mowers.,.


----------



## GreenerDays (Apr 3, 2020)

I have 3 riding mowers. One is my problem child where I purposely changed the valve lash setting for an easier start. (won't get into why I temporarily did that) (think I need a stronger starter)
So that motor runs a slight slower and at a certain cutting height takes maybe 4 seconds before the blades start turning. but i will temporarily live with it. Other 2 mowers run great and strong. 

But you say 10-15 minutes before the blades kick in. .. that's beyond a serious issue. but should be a minor cause. gave it my best shot also. I imagine your spindles spin freely too. I'll go with pogobill on this one. best of luck. It could only be a hand full of things.


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

No I didn't say that about the blades. It just runs like it's in first gear for about 10-15 minutes..it's cutting the whole time..then after that period it starts running faster ...there's no speeds on this mower..just forward neutral and reverse...


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Have you noticed or can you test... any change using reverse during the 10-15 min warm up period?


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes...reverse is not as bad as forward.. and going back and forth seems to help...your on to something ..lol


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

More details on your specific model would help, year, tag info etc.
In the meanwhile...typically your model has a disc type brake that may not be disengaging. 
Inspect brake function by confirming the release and freedom of the rotor at the transaxle, without engine running, when cold of course.
I don't know your abilities, I will offer more detail if needed.


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

cut grass today and after 30 minutes it was still running slow. i got frustrated and put it in neutral and pushed the gas/brake pedal up and down real hard and it took off.... don't know if it was a coincidence or as one of you mentioned that brake pedal may be sticking. i did smell belt burning during that 30 minute time but it was not real strong but defiantly belt burning...after putting in garage i sprayed that pedal underneath on both sides of mower real good wth pb blaster..will wait a few days and get it back out and see what happens and if its slow I will try pushing that pedal early on..


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds like you're a bit closer to isolating the problem.
If it is a sticky brake, lubricating the pedal linkage may make it easier to break the hold of the disc but you still may need to address the brake itself.


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

I will have to take it to someone...I wouldn't know how to mess with the brake itself...


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

If you adjust or replace the brake pad then you also need to confirm the clutch/brake are synchronized by adjustment, you'd need to research the clutch adjustment process too.
Not a big thing, just a procedure. The brake may have some surface rust and simply needs cleaned up or lubricate the rest of the linkages down to the brake.


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

thats way beyond my ability but i got a young kid across the street I will run this by, he changed the 2 upper belts for me... he may be able to do it..thanks for info..


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

i cut the grass today and yes that was the problem... it took off well right from the start... the only thing that happened was the deck belt broke...its an ltx1040 42-inch cut.. cub cadet wants 42.00 for one but I can get a kevlar for 18.88 on amazon... is kevlar a good name?


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

Kevlar is material in the belt construction, not a belt brand. Yes, Kevlar is good as in “durable”


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thanks for all the info...


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

raidman75 said:


> Thanks for all the info...


THE MOWER is a ltx1040 with a 42 inch deck..... is the belt a 954-04060 or 754-04060 ?? 
i see both and don't want to mess it up.


----------



## raidman75 (Nov 23, 2021)

raidman75 said:


> THE MOWER is a ltx1040 with a 42 inch deck..... is the belt a 954-04060 or 754-04060 ??
> i see both and don't want to mess it up. this is the belt that just broke


----------



## 2billt (Aug 7, 2011)

"754-####" is the old numbering system 
"954-####" is current numbering system
I can't confirm the -04060 part number as I don't know your year or model #.
Here is a link for you to double check yourself: Operator's Manuals | Cub Cadet


----------

